# need help selecting filters for 75g



## mtraniello (Mar 9, 2009)

i am setting up a 75 gallon cichlid tank. i need some help in selecting filters. i am thinking of running 2. probly an eheim canister for mechanical and chemical. i was thinking of also running a bio wheel HOB. what do you think of this combination. i have also been looking at wet/dry filters but they apear to be expensive and complicated. can you guys make any recemendations? also what do you recemend for filter media or combination of media between the 2 filters?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I just went through the same thing. Same size tank and everything. When I bought my tank I had the option to choose either a wet dry filter or a fluval canister filter. I choose the canister. I really wasnt sure which to do. The guy I bought this tank from had it set up for salt water. He said he used the wet dry mainly for bio. He said thats mainly what they are for. I really have no ref to this considering I've never owned one. I feel good about the canister filter. Its going to give me better flow in the tank. I mean basicly all I would of done is try my best to turn the wet dry filter into a open canister design. So I would say forget the wet dry. Now Eheim are suppose to be the best. The def cost the most. I hear that when you use one you are stuck only using their media and floss. I never owned one so I dont know. I would certainly check on that before I bought one. If money is no issue go for it! Remember... with filters bigger is better. They say double up on the filter. so if its a 50 gallon tank get a filter rated for 100 gallon.


----------



## mtraniello (Mar 9, 2009)

thank you for sharing your experince. it has deffinetly helped in the decition making. will a canister proved enough bio filtration or should i run an additional filter to handle that. if so what is recemended?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No matter which filter you use it will become part of your bio filter. Canisters can be a larger repository for beneficial bacteria depending on their physical size. Having two separate filters is definitely the way to go.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

mtraniello said:


> thank you for sharing your experince. it has deffinetly helped in the decition making. will a canister proved enough bio filtration or should i run an additional filter to handle that. if so what is recemended?


Ok.. Heres the thing, you want to set up a cichlid tank. If it was me I would try to center my search around that specific fish and their needs. I've never had those fish and I dont know anything about them. All in all you want to do whats best for the types of fish you have or what ever your focus is.

Depending on what size of filter you get "yes" is will handle the bio demands of the tank. If you can afford it I think it would be best to run two filters. It will provide better water circulation. It will aslo allow you more options with filter media. But this is an ideal set up, most of us dont have the idea set up.

As far as brand of filter.... There are a few name brands out there that are really easy to find. It all boils down to what you can afford. Personally I am using craigslist for my tank needs as a much as I can. There is tons of used stuff that you can clean up and work fine. So heres what I did, search craigslist. Once you find something you like. Do a web search, look for reviews, even call stores and talk to people and see if they have use it. When you search for used stuff you have to be a little flexible.

ok, so whats next... fire away.*w3


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I run a Fluval Fx5 with all bio media in it right now on my 90. Its a pretty large filter but its awsome for cichlids.


----------



## mtraniello (Mar 9, 2009)

mk4gti, do you use only the fluval? or do you have anether filter running?


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
Friend my friend using omni water filter and i am sure it will solve your every problem. I like to share some information about this filter. Omni counter top water filters with replacement have been developed keeping in mind the effect of contaminants on these filters. There may be accumulation of sediment and particles which may lead to creation of a good environment for growth of bacteria.
Thanks for nice sharing.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah i just use the FX5 its rated for a tank much larger than mine though. The canister is like she size of a five gallon bucket. I think its supposed to be good up to like 400 gallons, so it does the job on my 90 just right. I also runa coralife UV seralizer off a power head but most people would agree that its not necessary.


----------

